

Why Pinterest Uses The Cloud Instead Of Going Solo - To Be Or Not To Be - jpmc
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/1/2/why-pinterest-uses-the-cloud-instead-of-going-solo-to-be-or.html

======
jpmc
A short summary of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4993753>

